# Front disc brakes on '65 tempest



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm making plans to replace the front A-arms in our '65 Tempest Wagon with tubular arms. I am debating (internally) with adding the disc brakes at the same time. My searches have come up with plenty of kits for 64-67 "A" body kits for Lemans and Tempest. I have found most alll of these searches to display a message siomething like: "This part is not compatible with 1965 Pontiac Tempest". OK am I missing something or is it the vendors?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried Wilwood?


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

No, I have not and dont plan to. This needs to stay a budget minded resto mod and unfortunatley I would have to stick with the existing drum brakes before spending more than the initial cost of the car in just front brake components.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Your car was less than $900?

Wilwood High Performance Disc Brakes - 1965 Pontiac Tempest - Front Brake Kit No.: 140-7675

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Check rightstuff, that's where I got mine for a 68 www.getdiscbrakes.com I think..


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> Your car was less than $900?
> 
> Yep, $800.00! In great shape too except for the mice damage. It had been sitting inside since 1984.
> 
> I know I stole it but even if I had spent $2500.00, I could come close to that amount with just the tubular a-arms and disc brakes. I would need a booster with that as well. Those Wilwood brakes would also require an upsize in wheels. I would love to have the bankroll to do it all but this wagon will be perfect just rollin down the road again!


----------



## stickythrottle (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems your looking to looking to pull old parts and assemble a disk system yourself? It would save you some coin, Keep searching for additional info, Ive read some guys installing disk brakes by pulling parts from later models, but I don't remember what years, there were also other issues with doing it that way including brake line placement and relocating bleeder valves. As far as kits go, I think the "right stuff" has the most complete package at the best price, I'm not sure about the quality/performance compared to other brands.


----------



## stickythrottle (Apr 21, 2010)

FlambeauHO said:


> Check rightstuff, that's where I got mine for a 68 Disc Brake & Brake Conversion Kits, Stainless Brake Lines, Fuel Lines | Right Stuff Detailing I think..


How's that kit performing for you? I went with that kit as well, It will be some time before I run it though.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Also check POL.com they have kits for everything at good prices and E-bay specials.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

I was thinking a complete kit like this one:

Big Block Chevy GM A F Body Power High Performance Disc Brake Conversion Kit 9" | eBay

I just thought it was strange that it states that it will fit a 65 GTO or Lemans but not a tempest. Unless I'm missing something, they should fit any of the 65-72 GM "A" body cars...right?


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> Also check POL.com they have kits for everything at good prices and E-bay specials.


I tried searching POL.com from work (granted there are Filters galor on the work service) but I came up empty. You are not trying to direct me to a porn site are you....LOL.


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

I just ordered a front/rear disk set up with 9" booster from ABS Power Bakes. I will be able to run 15" wheels with this setup which is want I want. I thought the price was reasonable and it only took a couple of days to get here.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

try this no porn.....

Performance Online - Disc Brakes - Suspension Parts - Steering Parts

kits on sale...$340

http://www.performanceonline.com/19...TOCK-SPINDLE-DISC-BRAKE-CONVERSION-KIT-19110/

if you watch on E-bay they will offer them with free upgrade to drilled and slotted rotors and stainless lines sometimes, thats how i found them. Complete kit, easy install, stops on a dime, and i know the drilled and slotted don't do much but it sure looks sweet through 5 spokes


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I got the POL kit too. Stock rotors not the drilled ones. Something like $329 to my door on sale. No complaints.


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

Great info guys. a year later and they're still $340.00 delivered. My set will be ordered shortly.


----------

